# Cleaning up after Hurricane Sandy



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

*You still can't fight mother nature. But, now that Hurricane, AKA Super Storm, Sandy has petered out... it's time to start cleaning up the mess.*


Hurricane Clean-up Diorama by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Beach Clean-up Diorama by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Turn Around... DON'T Drown Diorama by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Hurricane Clean-up Diorama by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr



Chopper 9 LIVE Diecast Diorama by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


All joking aside, there are still thousands of people without power all over East Coast, millions have suffered from property damage, storm related injuries and the death toll continues to climb. So, if you're one of the lucky ones that survived relatively unscathed- consider those less fortunate.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey I need some branches cut up and a fallen tree removed this weekend! Nice job!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good try but not sure you really captured this one. Still some great PIX! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

*THANKS for all the comments:


Everyday Heroes Convoy by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

THANKS to ALL the utility crews that have braved tough conditions, long hours, and danger, across the US & Canada that have pitched in to help those in need.*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Outstanding as always !!!*


----------

